# Best Energy Drink?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

What energy drink do you prefer? I love my sugar free/calorie free Xenergy by Xyience.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I've only ever had Red Bull and honestly, I didn't feel energised or alert.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had one called Rockstar - the one without calories - and I think it jolted me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I had one called Rockstar - the one without calories - and I think it jolted me.


 Heh. ya I took one called Redline Rush RTD omg I thought I had a heart attack on that one. It was my fault for taking it since i already knew about the warning it had. never again.:um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Monster, they actually taste half decent.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I picked AMP, though Full Throttle is also good. I don't drink them too much, though. Not ever since I started drinking more coffee drinks.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Green Monster


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the one that doesn't cause heart problems.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Monster, they actually taste half decent.





grrungis said:


> Green Monster


That's the one with the claw marks, right? It looks like Mountain Dew if I remember right. I had it once, but kept thinking of the Calorie Count :lol.

Vault is pretty good, but also calorie calorie calorie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leonardess said:


> the one that doesn't cause heart problems.


Ephedra is the product for that one.

I bought Stacker 2 one time, which had that ingredient. I took a pill in the morning and then went for a four-mile (at the time - this was like 2004) run in 90 degree heat. At the end of the run, I nearly collapsed. Fortunately, I had my car with air conditioning.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I tried a Steaz energy drink today, it wasn't bad. What's great about those is their fair trade and organic.  

But yeah, I don't drink energy drinks often enough anyhow. There was a brand I tried years ago called Piranha that was pretty good, but I don't see those around anymore though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

None. Don't use them, never even tried any of them.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Red bull, just coz it's the only one that I've found where the sugar free variety actually tastes good.

And also because it doesn't have a bunch of random herbs in it like most do.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I voted neither since I think they're full of crap I don't need in my body.

Question: Do the sugar free ones contain aspartame(E951)?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

They stopped making my favorite low sugar/low cal energy drink. So I've been drinking zero calorie ones instead and I'm really getting sick of them. I can't even drink them anymore.


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)

My favourite is "V" in the berry flavour. So many stores have stopped stocking it in that flavour though


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> Question: Do the sugar free ones contain aspartame(E951)?


 http://www.energyfiend.com/2009/09/sugar-free-energy-drink-chart
some sugar free contain aspartame.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

At the gym I worked at years ago they had a drink called 'Rocket Fuel' that destroyed anything else. It was glowy green and had caffeine, creatine, taurine, ephedrine amoung other things in it. I drank one once. Fealt nothing. Half an hour later I was training like mad. I slept well at the time. I was up till 3am that night. I like Gatorade too.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

waittttttttttttttttt

on TV,Radio, Schools and newspapers : Energy Drinks= Is illegal in other parts of the world!! It's only for 18+!! It's not Avi in SuperMarkets!! it can kill you!!! Cause Heart pro... etc

for me : Just once in 2002 to study overnight final 12Grade biology test and felt pain in my teeth (sensitive) for few days and couldn't eat anything.. (two of Power Hourse,imp from Austria)

BTW, the words Energy Drink became illegal here!


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

I like rockstar classic cans


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

It's between rockstar and monster...and so far monster is winning lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

energy drinks don't do anything for me at all..


----------

